# The HorsepowerFreaks M3's Evil Twin - Videos and Pictures



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

Our HorsepowerFreaks M3 now has an evil twin driving around that looks just like ours with the exception of wheels. Roberts Wicked M3 made 619rwhp on race fuel and 415rwhp on 92 octane pump gas! We turned the boost down to 604rwhp on race fuel to keep it safe and consistent with the rest of the kits we're shipping out. I posted his dyno graph below.

Here is a video of his ride and some of the other M3's awaiting turbo kits in our shop. We also installed an Agency Power exhaust on his car which dropped curb weight by 30 lbs, and we all really like the sound of it. If anyone wants to order one, give us a call.






Here is a video of Robert driving his turbo'd M3 for the first time.






Here's Roberts M3 "The Evil Twin" with the HPF750 turbo kit installed.










Here's a dyno graph of Robert's M3. *Notice the power and torque increase at 1,500rpm even with pump gas!*
Note: The baseline dyno was of my M3. 
Note: The slightly wavy high boost curve on the race fuel map is intentional. In order to be able to effectively target both 5psi and 12psi, a .2bar wastegate spring was used. This allows us to run boost as low as 3psi, while still providing the capability to run boost as high as 20psi. With a boost target of 12psi, minor boost fluctuations (+/- 0.5psi) will occur as evidenced by the dyno. These will not impact the driveability or be noticeable by the customer while driving. They will also not impact the reliability of the kit. This was done strictly to allow for more accurate low boost targetting.










A set of very powerful E46 M3s in our shop!










Here's another angle.










Notice the EVO on the far right. He just made 1000AWHP on our dyno!










Here's a shot including Paul's EVO on our AWD dyno. He just made 1000awhp today.










Here's a picture of Alvin's SMG M3 with the HorsepowerFreaks NA EMS kit and the HorsepowerFreaks Feramic clutch. This car drives like stock with our EMS and our clutch in it. This car will be receiving our HPF750 turbo kit in 1-2 weeks.










Here's a shot of Fabio's car (same color as the one above) which we received last night. This car previously had an Active Autowerke supercharger kit on it. The customer took the S/C kit off and shipped us his car. We will have this car running on the HPF750 turbo kit in a couple weeks.










Here's a shot of My M3. It looks like a mirror image of Roberts now.










We have a few more kits in stock ready to be installed. If anyone is interested in getting a kit on their car, please email [email protected].

Take care,
Chris.


----------



## bannerrj (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking good so far..can I install this kit myself? I know this is the bimmer forums, but what happened to the turbokit for evo's.


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

bannerrj said:


> Looking good so far..can I install this kit myself? I know this is the bimmer forums, but what happened to the turbokit for evo's.


We no longer sell the Evo turbo kit. We now manufacture our own parts, and the Evo kit was manufactured by another company that we no longer work with.

Yes, the E46 M3 turbo kit can be installed by the average mechanic. It comes with complete instructions.

Take care,
Chris.


----------



## Eurobahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey guys,

IT was great seeing you all in Vegas! The products are looking great!

Jeff
Eurobahn


----------



## Scany1980 (Jul 10, 2006)

WOW! Amazing videos and what a great looking shop (though the M3s make most of the pictures  )


----------



## Evil Twin Rob (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's another vid of the car in action.


----------

